# Engine Trim Group Buy !!! PLEASE SEE PAGE 10 !!!



## was

Following on from my previous post :

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=111704

All of the parts for the kit are now ready 

This kit will replace all of the plastic rivets and the screws used to hold the front trim, battery cover and coolant cover.

All of the parts are top specification, no expense has been spared as I wanted to put together the best parts possible.










The threaded blocks are Aluminium with chamfered holes and hand finished M6 threads.

The bolts are grade A2 Stainless Steel or High Tensile Steel with a black finish

The rivets are aluminium with steel mandrels

The washers are CNC machined Aluminium with a hard anodised finish in silver or black. The surface finish is absolutely flawless.


















All of the parts are machined in the UK !










Here is the complete kit :

6 x thin machined washers - for the front trim panel
4 x thick machined washers - for the battery and coolant covers
6 x threaded blocks 
6 x 12mm Bolts in Stainless Steel or High Tensile Steel 
4 x 25mm Bolts in Stainless Steel or High Tensile Steel 
12 x Aluminum rivets
1 x Allen Key - standard 4mm size for the tool tray in the boot 8)










The threaded blocks are riveted in place and when installed they allow you to use a bolt to secure the front trim panels. The battery and coolant covers are simple replacements ie. remove the old bolt and replace it with a machined washer and new bolt.

This kit will fit proper TT's (ie not the mk2's :wink: ) 150, 180, 225 & V6 models.

From the excellent response from my previous post, I have arranged enough parts to make 40 silver sets and 10 black sets. Buying all of the parts in bulk has brought the cost of each complete kit down to *£45.00*. I can arrange insured P&P within the UK at *£48.00*

if you want a kit posted out ASAP, please send £48.00 via Paypal to [email protected]. Please make sure you mention your forum name and also what colour washers and bolts you require.

Alternatively if you want to pay by cheque just email me for my postal address.

UPDATE:
Please download the fitting instructions from *HERE*
*
UPDATE 19th April :

only a few kits left in Stainless Steel & in Black, get them while they are available!*


----------



## leggystt

Can i have a black set please, don't have access to Paypay, could i do a bank transfer? My bro has paypal but he's not answering his phone at the mo'

My email is [email protected]

let me know if this suits

Marc


----------



## was

leggystt said:


> Can i have a black set please, don't have access to Paypay, could i do a bank transfer? My bro has paypal but he's not answering his phone at the mo'
> 
> My email is [email protected]
> 
> let me know if this suits
> 
> Marc


Hi Marc

you have PM

cheers, was


----------



## picko

PAYMENT SENT THANKS

LOOKING FORWARD TO RECEIVING THEM


----------



## mattyR

Payment sent


----------



## Beltway

Can you get a set to the US or if not, send it to someone I designate in the UK?


----------



## Hark

WAS have you got a set fitted to yours yet? If so any engine bay pics?


----------



## was

Beltway said:


> Can you get a set to the US or if not, send it to someone I designate in the UK?


sending a kit to the US will be no problem, I will confirm the shipping costs on Monday and get back to you.

*Hark *
I started to fit my kit today........then the heavens opened :? will take some pics tomorrow and post them on here.


----------



## GLAWMAN

Payment sent, Nice work Cheers


----------



## was

Thank you to all of the peeps that have paid already, I now have 9 kits to pack and post out for Monday morning !


----------



## chipps007

*... just knew these wouldnt disappoint !! 8)  8)

Well done WAS :wink:

Payment* sent *


----------



## V6 SRS

Paypal payment sent for one set of silver.

Thanks for an awesome little mod Was.

Sean.


----------



## graham225

Sorry for the dumb question but how do i do this "*The threaded blocks are riveted in place "* or will it be self explanatory when i come to install


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I will take a black set Was if it is any help I can get the same fixings as the Auto Asthetics kit uses for the front 6 fittings very cheap


----------



## Beltway

was said:


> Beltway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get a set to the US or if not, send it to someone I designate in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> sending a kit to the US will be no problem, I will confirm the shipping costs on Monday and get back to you.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll PayPal as soon as you get me a total!


----------



## easy6

Any chance of a set being posted to Sydney Australia?


----------



## Duckstar

Hi Was,

PayPal payment sent for a silver kit please. Nice work there!

Cheers.......Simon


----------



## was

graham225 said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but how do i do this "*The threaded blocks are riveted in place "* or will it be self explanatory when i come to install


all will become clear when I post up the fitting instructions :wink:



easy6 said:


> Any chance of a set being posted to Sydney Australia?


will be no problem at all, I will confirm the shipping costs for you tomorrow.



YELLOW_TT said:


> I will take a black set Was if it is any help I can get the same fixings as the Auto Asthetics kit uses for the front 6 fittings very cheap


cheers Andy, I did look at the 'Nutsert' option but I wanted better quality :wink:


----------



## Jas225

Payment sent.


----------



## davyrest

Looking for silver set for a 225 .payment will be sent tomorrow


----------



## was

some more pics of my dirty engine bay


----------



## Icemanfr

any idea of the price for one kit sent to France?


----------



## was

Icemanfr said:


> any idea of the price for one kit sent to France?


let me confirm the price tomorrow after I have been to the post office :wink:


----------



## Icemanfr

i'm waiting for you to be able to pay 

it will be a black set for me by the way :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Was, these look great.
Are you going to do some for the engine cover and that plastic trim by the dipstick? as I think that would round it off perfectly.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You should have my payment now Was


----------



## easy6

From the land of OZ
When you get the total, I'll paypal. Thanks mate
By the way  black centers with siver suronds.


----------



## leggystt

Payment completed for a black set,

Thanks

Marc


----------



## was

OK guys, confirmation of EU & International insured shipping with signature required on delivery :

For EU countries = Â£49.90 
USA & OZ = Â£50.30


----------



## essexalan

Payment completed. Black set please


----------



## was

the following kits went out today and will be arriving very soon :

J.Glover
P Hien
P Broadway
P Pickering
S Stafford
A Stevenson 
S Duckworth
G Lawrence


----------



## Icemanfr

payment sent for my black set sent to France 

regards

Iceman


----------



## was

Icemanfr said:


> payment sent for my black set sent to France
> 
> regards
> 
> Iceman


thanks Iceman, the first kit will be on French soil soon :wink:


----------



## Icemanfr

i've received your mail

thanks a lot

you'll be advised as soon as it will be in here

Iceman


----------



## easy6

Thanks Was 
Sent moneys by Pay Pal to your email 1/4/2008
Can I have silver surrounds with black bolt's please.
great job & thank you


----------



## Duckstar

Hi Was,

Kit arrived today - lovely piece of engineering, and can't wait to fit it!

Thanks again mate.

Cheers.......Simon


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got mine cheers Was


----------



## mattyR

Got mine too Was...the finish is superb. I'm an aircraft engineer and I must say I'm impressed with the workmanship.

Matt


----------



## ladybayimp

Hi Was

Payment sent by paypal (black bolts with silver washers please)

Thanks!

David


----------



## V6 SRS

Got mine yesterday.  Thanks Was, excellent job.

So lets see, that's MAD paddles, engine bling, LED number plate lights and LED indicators to do this weekend. I'm going to be a busy boy. :wink:

Sean.


----------



## was

mattyR said:


> Got mine too Was...the finish is superb. I'm an aircraft engineer and I must say I'm impressed with the workmanship.
> 
> Matt


cheers, thats nice to hear from a fellow engineer :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Hi Was

Just about to place an order.....still very keen to know if you plan to offer fastners for the engine cover and that thing with the dipstick comin out of it. Only cos both these items on my car are pretty loose due to shitty connectors.

Anyway expect a paypal transaction.

Matt


----------



## essexalan

Hi Was,

Got mine this morning. Look really good. 
Stupid question but never having had these panels off will I need to drill holes to pop rivet the mounts on? Unable to take a look till the weekend 'cos of crap working hours.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## picko

thanks was

Got mine this morning. Look really good


----------



## mattyR

Guys just thought I'd show you what this kit looks like fitted.

I went with the black/black to compliment the black manifold/charge pipe/throttle body.

The quality is superb and they are an easy mod to carry out...reckon I did mine in half an hour.

Thanks again to Was for the excellent service!!!

Enjoy the pics!!


































































Matt


----------



## Jas225

8)


----------



## Beltway

PayPal payment sent Was - thanks!


----------



## ladybayimp

Hi Was

Got mine this morning - look superb, and what lovely packaging 

Can't wait to get it fitted - how much is a rivet gun and where from - B&Q, Maplin?

Did you say you would post a message on how/where to fit - or should it be obvious?

David


----------



## graham225

Was

Received mine this morning, look forward to fitting them, just need a guide regarding the rivets and block install.

Can anyone help me out with a How To on this please.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## was

graham225 said:


> Was
> 
> Received mine this morning, look forward to fitting them, just need a guide regarding the rivets and block install.
> 
> Can anyone help me out with a How To on this please.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Graham


H Graham, please see page 1, I have put a link to the instructions :wink:

or you can just click *HERE
*


----------



## chappers51

was do you happen to know how many sets are left? I'd be looking for both items in silver


----------



## was

chappers51 said:


> was do you happen to know how many sets are left? I'd be looking for both items in silver


Hi Chappers, I have several silver kits and a few Black kits left.


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi Was fitted my kit today and it looks very good have you got black set if so can put aside for me and i will see you at Adams RR day many thanks Neil.


----------



## was

Hi Neil

no probs, I will put a black kit to one side for you :wink:

rgds was


----------



## Icemanfr

hi Was

just received a full black set  
will fit all this as soon as the sun will be back :wink:

thanks a lot

David


----------



## was

Hi David

thats great news, 1st kit in France :wink:

its very sunny here at the moment, will send it your way 8)

cheers, was


----------



## Icemanfr

the kit has been fitted 

great stuff, it looks really good

thanks was :wink:


----------



## was

Icemanfr said:


> the kit has been fitted
> 
> great stuff, it looks really good
> 
> thanks was :wink:


thanks Iceman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

please let your ClanTT guys know about the kits as I have several left :wink:


----------



## leggystt

It's all good!!! Kit arrrived this morning and looks sweeeeeeeeet! The pictures don't do the kit justice IMO

Excellent

Thank you very much

Marc

PS Anyone from West Scotland get a set and fitted them? Thought we could do a mini get together to fit each other's kits lol


----------



## Icemanfr

was said:


> Icemanfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> the kit has been fitted
> 
> great stuff, it looks really good
> 
> thanks was :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Iceman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> please let your ClanTT guys know about the kits as I have several left :wink:
Click to expand...

you have PM


----------



## easy6

Thanks Was
Kit arrived in Sydney Australia.Now waiting for the weekend to fit  
Maybe the first in OZ :wink:


----------



## K17 SXY

:roll: Hi Was, I'm new to the site but already everyone seems as fanatical as me. Do you still have any more of the silver kits? I can pay by Paypal.

Keiron


----------



## Funky

Hi do you have a silver washer silver bolt set available please?
Thanks


----------



## was

K17 SXY said:


> :roll: Hi Was, I'm new to the site but already everyone seems as fanatical as me. Do you still have any more of the silver kits? I can pay by Paypal.
> Keiron





Funky said:


> Hi do you have a silver washer silver bolt set available please?
> Thanks


yes I have a few kits left, please follow the instructions on the 1st page

cheers
was


----------



## Matt B

All fitted now and looks great. Thanks Was


----------



## phodge

Hi Was,

Saw these today on Gloveywoo's car. Very nice!

Could you bring a set to Kneesworth for me - sliver washers & black bolts?

I can paypal beforehand or cash on the night, whichever you prefer...

Thanks,
Penny.


----------



## was

Hi Penny

I have your kit packed up and ready to go, payment at Kneesworth would be great 

cheers, was


----------



## phodge

Thanks Was, see you Weds with wonga!


----------



## Beltway

Was, mine arrived Stateside today and have been fitted. It took me just over an hour all told, including cleaning the engine bay and under the covers.

The quality is outstanding and the attention to detail superb. Even the way they are packed impressed.

Well done, this sort of quality product is rare these days!


----------



## was

Hi Beltway

greetings from over the pond ! thank you for your kind words, nice to hear you are impressed with the kit and the work involved


----------



## essexalan

Thanks Was! All fitted and not only looks better but does a far better job than those plastic things.

Alan


----------



## Funky

Not fitted yet as I am busy (or lazy). But all arrived, quick delivery thanks mate!


----------



## beTTes

hi was. any chance of a silver set to spain. i can get my mum to sort the money out from the uk. and would u mind if i linked this post onto the spainish tt website?

best regards, beTTes


----------



## was

beTTes said:


> hi was. any chance of a silver set to spain. i can get my mum to sort the money out from the uk. and would u mind if i linked this post onto the spainish tt website?
> 
> best regards, beTTes


Hi beTTes

shipping to Spain is no problem at all & posting a link on the Spanish website would be great as I have 6 silver and 2 black kits left.

regards from the UK !


----------



## Nem

After seeing these yesterday on cars at Ace, I'm quite tempted. I've currently got the Auto Aeshetics ones but these look so much more OEM and classy.

After the kits you have in stock now will you have any more, or will that depend on demand to make up another batch?

Also is there anything to fix the main engine cover and inlet manifold cover down to match?

Nick


----------



## mac1967

mattyR said:


> Guys just thought I'd show you what this kit looks like fitted.
> 
> I went with the black/black to compliment the black manifold/charge pipe/throttle body.
> 
> The quality is superb and they are an easy mod to carry out...reckon I did mine in half an hour.
> 
> Thanks again to Was for the excellent service!!!
> 
> Enjoy the pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


Hi Matty,

Could you tell me where you got your carbon covers from?

Regards,

Martin  8)


----------



## was

Nem said:


> After seeing these yesterday on cars at Ace, I'm quite tempted. I've currently got the Auto Aeshetics ones but these look so much more OEM and classy.
> 
> After the kits you have in stock now will you have any more, or will that depend on demand to make up another batch?
> 
> Also is there anything to fix the main engine cover and inlet manifold cover down to match?
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick

thanks for your comments. I decided not to replace the engine trim cover clips because the OEM clips do a damn fine job, very quick and easy to use. I have heard of loads of people dropping bolts/washers when trying to remove the engine cover :?

For the inlet manifold cover you can use the same size washer & bolt as the battery cover :wink:

I only have a few of these kits left so if anybody is interested, please drop me a PM ASAP before they are all sold.

cheers
was


----------



## ZTG TT

Was Have you got any black sets left my plastic ones are mostly broken ... if so can you fit them on the 21st :?:


----------



## was

ZTG TT said:


> Was Have you got any black sets left my plastic ones are mostly broken ... if so can you fit them on the 21st :?:


I will keep a set safe for you, fitting on the 21st would be no problem at all :wink:


----------



## ZTG TT

was said:


> ZTG TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Have you got any black sets left my plastic ones are mostly broken ... if so can you fit them on the 21st :?:
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep a set safe for you, fitting on the 21st would be no problem at all :wink:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=toff.gif] Most kind sir. I will look forward to my engine bay looking a little more dressed for dinner.


----------



## CamV6

Hiya Was,

Can I get a Stainless steel / silver set please?

Cam


----------



## was

CamV6 said:


> Hiya Was,
> 
> Can I get a Stainless steel / silver set please?
> 
> Cam


no problem at all mate , just follow the instructions on the 1st page :wink:


----------



## CamV6

Just paid for an alu/stainless steel set........

wohoo! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS

.......someones bored at work...


----------



## CamV6

At least someone is actually at "work" ! :roll: :lol:


----------



## CamV6

was, my set arrived today safe & sound as promised, thaks mate! 

I only hope my fitting skills are as neat as the kit!

Cheers was [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## was

Cheers Cam

im happy to help if you need a hand with the fitting :wink:


----------



## CamV6

Hey was,

Well, i fitted the kit on saturday, taking my time and being careful.

Your instructions/guide were spot on and easy to follow, and sure enough, all done perfectly.

It's quite simple & straightforward really, even for a numpty like me and I'm highly chuffed with the end result!

Thanks mate, I'm one happy bunny!


----------



## was

Hey Cam

thats good news, glad you had a trouble free install [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nem

Just in case anybody didn't see my post:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117888



Nick


----------



## was

cheers Nick :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0


----------



## was

I am down to the last 2 silver kits left !

will bring them to Rockingham along with my tools if anybody wants them fitted on the day.

cheers
was


----------



## was

The Engine Bling kit group buy is now officially over, all kits have been sold.

thank you to all that took part, enjoy your bling !


----------



## rabTT

Hi *was*

Been a wee while since you've done the Engine Bay GB .. any chance of a re-visit to this? 8)


----------



## was

Hi RabTT

the last group buy needed 30+ to make it feasible, if we can get that many again im happy to get the ball rolling


----------



## Hark

<<< 1


----------



## malstt

Im up for this so thats 2, just 28 more needed


----------



## Phill-Hill

I`m up for this as well so thats 3


----------



## jimbomiller

Still a little way to go but I'll make it 4... :lol:


----------



## rabTT

was said:


> Hi RabTT
> 
> the last group buy needed 30+ to make it feasible, if we can get that many again im happy to get the ball rolling


Cheers *was*! Right everyone, let's keep this one alive. I know we're on the run up to Crimbo an' all but keep checking in for updates .. :wink:


----------



## y3putt

Stick me down as well guys... No5.. I used to wear that number when I played footie...

Long time ago mind..


----------



## malstt

Anybody else up for this ?


----------



## jimbomiller

Looking like a no-go at the moment...
Maybe everyone will decide to open their wallets after crimbo!

[smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## elrao

+1 for me


----------



## robby

got some sorted now


----------



## RumblyTripod

I'd take a set if it goes again.


----------



## was

I make that 9 potentials at the moment, keep em coming !

in the meantime I will enquire if its possible to run a smaller batch off.


----------



## colster

Is it likely that a screw will be released with this set to replace the engine cover trim screws?


----------



## kimavus

count me in

kim


----------



## Dan_TT

I'm in too if it goes ahead again, was just too late with your last few sets!

:x

1 - Hark
2 - malstt
3 - Phill-Hill
4 - jimbomiller
5 - y3putt
6 - elaro
7 - robby
8 - RumblyTripod
9 - kimavus
10 - rabTT
11 - Dan_TT
12 -
13 -
14 -
15 - 
16 -
17 -
18 -
19 -
20 -
21 -
22 -
23 -
24 -
25 -
26 -
27 -
28 -
29 -
30 -


----------



## iwantadb9

I'm also interested in this, if it can get going again.

Gavin


----------



## kimavus

is this group buy still live?

kim


----------



## wuesest

count me in to


----------



## colster

Would somebody be able to install for me as I don't have a rivet gun.


----------



## was

colster said:


> Is it likely that a screw will be released with this set to replace the engine cover trim screws?


I did look into this but it bumps the price up and there is a high risk of dropping the fasterners down the engine bay :?

This GB is very much alive and kicking  im just waiting to hear back regarding the manufacturing costs, will be aiming for a batch of 20 car sets.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

was said:


> colster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it likely that a screw will be released with this set to replace the engine cover trim screws?
> 
> 
> 
> I did look into this but it bumps the price up and there is a high risk of dropping the fasterners down the engine bay :?
> 
> This GB is very much alive and kicking  im just waiting to hear back regarding the manufacturing costs, will be aiming for a batch of 20 car sets.
Click to expand...

Was I got some to replace the engine cover ones you can use the plastic clips from the plastic original ones to put on the new alloy ones to keep them in place so you cant drop them when you remove the cover :idea:


----------



## was

YELLOW_TT said:


> Was I got some to replace the engine cover ones you can use the plastic clips from the plastic original ones to put on the new alloy ones to keep them in place so you cant drop them when you remove the cover :idea:


Hi Andy, im not sure what you mean   any chance of a pic to clarify please?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

was said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was I got some to replace the engine cover ones you can use the plastic clips from the plastic original ones to put on the new alloy ones to keep them in place so you cant drop them when you remove the cover :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, im not sure what you mean   any chance of a pic to clarify please?
Click to expand...

Pics me :lol: If you remove your engine cover and have a look at the plastic clips on the under side or the cover they have a plastic washer that keeps them in place when the cover is removed you remove the washer to get the clips off to fit the alloy ones just refit it to the alloy fixings and they will stay in place on the cover just as the plastic ones did


----------



## Mark Davies

Go on, add me to the list. I'll have a set too.


----------



## dunkthemunk

Ill have a set if it goes ahead!


----------



## was

Ok folks 

just had confirmation from the manufacturers that a smaller batch will be OK, unfortunately there will be a small cost increase because of the low volume :? ive been told it will not be more than £3 per kit. The new kits will be identical to the last batch (the wonders of CNC !) and can be ready in 2-3 weeks.

I will confirm the new kit price later today along with payment instructions etc.


----------



## wuesest

coolio!


----------



## Nem

If you have a kit to break up, I could do with a couple extra to try and do something with for the main engine cover hold down.

Nick


----------



## was

OK so far we have a list like this :

1 - Hark
2 - malstt
3 - Phill-Hill
4 - jimbomiller
5 - y3putt
6 - elaro
7 - robby
8 - RumblyTripod
9 - kimavus
10 - rabTT
11 - Dan_TT
12 - iwantadb9
13 - kimavus 
14 - wuesest
15 - Mark Davies
16 - dunkthemunk
17 - 
18 -
19 -
20 -
21 -
22 -
23 -
24 -
25 -
26 -
27 -
28 -
29 -
30 -


----------



## Fashling

Hi Was,

Am I too late to be included in the list for these? Not fussed as to colours and such like - if it helps with the ordering?!

Cheers and P.S, the Swiss border control liked the DRL's!


----------



## was

Fashling said:


> Hi Was,
> 
> Am I too late to be included in the list for these? Not fussed as to colours and such like - if it helps with the ordering?!
> 
> Cheers and P.S, the Swiss border control liked the DRL's!


Hey , good to hear from you , im glad the DRLs are getting some EU love 8) have the locals seem them yet?

revised list :

1 - Hark
2 - malstt
3 - Phill-Hill
4 - jimbomiller
5 - y3putt
6 - elaro
7 - robby
8 - RumblyTripod
9 - kimavus
10 - rabTT
11 - Dan_TT
12 - iwantadb9
13 - kimavus
14 - wuesest
15 - Mark Davies
16 - dunkthemunk
17 - Fashling 
18 -
19 -
20 -
21 -
22 -
23 -
24 -
25 -


----------



## Archidan

Hi

Can you add me to the list for these aswell.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## was

Archidan said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you add me to the list for these aswell.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dan


no problem [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

1 - Hark
2 - malstt
3 - Phill-Hill
4 - jimbomiller
5 - y3putt
6 - elaro
7 - robby
8 - RumblyTripod
9 - kimavus
10 - rabTT
11 - Dan_TT
12 - iwantadb9
13 - kimavus
14 - wuesest
15 - Mark Davies
16 - dunkthemunk
17 - Fashling 
18 - Dan 
19 -
20 -
21 -
22 -
23 -
24 -
25 -


----------



## Archidan

Quick question. Am I right in thinking that there are no fixing for the main engine cover in this kit?

If not I will have to look elsewhere as this is currently held on with cable ties. I originally assumed this was an alternative to the fixing kit from the TT Shop which has fixings for the main engine cover.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## was

Archidan said:


> Quick question. Am I right in thinking that there are no fixing for the main engine cover in this kit?
> If not I will have to look elsewhere as this is currently held on with cable ties. I originally assumed this was an alternative to the fixing kit from the TT Shop which has fixings for the main engine cover.
> Cheers
> Dan


Hi Dan
this kit does not come with the engine trim panel fasterners, please see the 1st page for full details of what is included.
cheers
was


----------



## Archidan

Sorry if I am missing something but I have checked the first page and it only mentions the front trim panel, battery and coolant covers. I am looking for the two fixing that hold the main engine cover (the bit with the audi rings and 5v turbo written on it). If the kit does come with those fixing then I will definitely have one.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Archidan

Was sorry I am missing something, I read your post and missed the word 'not'. I read it thinking you had said they were included. As I do need these fixing can you take my name back off the list.

Sorry for messing you arround.

Dan


----------



## bigsyd

count me in m8 for a set of silver, paypal is waiting 

1 - Hark
2 - malstt
3 - Phill-Hill
4 - jimbomiller
5 - y3putt
6 - elaro
7 - robby
8 - RumblyTripod
9 - kimavus
10 - rabTT
11 - Dan_TT
12 - iwantadb9
13 - kimavus
14 - wuesest
15 - Mark Davies
16 - dunkthemunk
17 - Fashling 
18 - Dan 
19 - Bigsyd
20 -
21 -
22 -
23 -
24 -
25 -


----------



## was

Dan, no problem, ive taken you off the list.

OK folks, list now looks like this. The parts will be ready for me to collect next Wednesday 8th.

I will me sending you all a message soon to arrange payment & post addresses etc.

1 - Hark
2 - malstt
3 - Phill-Hill
4 - jimbomiller
5 - y3putt
6 - elaro
7 - robby
8 - RumblyTripod
9 - kimavus
10 - rabTT
11 - Dan_TT
12 - iwantadb9
13 - kimavus
14 - wuesest
15 - Mark Davies
16 - dunkthemunk
17 - Fashling 
18 - Bigsyd
19 - 
20 -
21 -
22 -
23 -
24 -
25 -


----------



## ELLIOTT

I will have a set of these please! 

Silver


----------



## Hark

You can have mine if orders have already gone in. If its this month I'm struggling as really broke. We'll see.


----------



## was

1 - Hark
2 - malstt
3 - Phill-Hill
4 - jimbomiller
5 - y3putt
6 - elaro
7 - robby
8 - RumblyTripod
9 - kimavus
10 - rabTT
11 - Dan_TT
12 - iwantadb9
13 - kimavus
14 - wuesest
15 - Mark Davies
16 - dunkthemunk
17 - Fashling 
18 - Bigsyd
19 - ELLIOTT 
20 -
21 -
22 -
23 -
24 -
25 -


----------



## Dan_TT

:mrgreen:


----------



## ELLIOTT

When do you need payment for these i am itching to fit mine


----------



## was

!! THE BLING KITS ARE HERE AGAIN !! 

Collected the parts earlier today, all is looking superb 8)

I will keep this page updated with who has paid, confirmed receipt etc

Ok so heres the list :

1 - *Hark* confirmed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
2 - *malstt *payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
3 - Phill-Hill
4 - *jimbomiller *payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
5 - y3putt
6 - *elaro * payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
7 - robby
8 - RumblyTripod
9 - *kimavus* payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
10 - *rabTT*payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
11 - *Dan_TT*payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
12 - iwantadb9
13 - *B16TTC*payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
14 - *wuesest * confirmed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
15 - *mark Davies *payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
16 -  *dunkthemunk *-  payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
17 -  * Fashling *-  payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
18 - *Bigsyd* payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
19 - *ELLIOTT* payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
20 - *VSPURS * payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
21 - *swfblade * payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
22 - *mateus75 * payment received [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
23 - LAST KIT STILL AVAILABLE !!!

The final price works out at £49 including insured delivery.

There are 20 Silver and 5 Black kits , please state your preference , strictly first come first served. All kits will come with Stainless Steel bolts.

If you want a kit posted out ASAP, please send £49.00 via Paypal (marked as a gift to avoid additional charges)to [email protected]. Please make sure you mention your forum name ! so I can update the order list.

Alternatively if you want to pay by cheque just email me for my postal address.

Please download the fitting instructions from *HERE*

cheers
was


----------



## dunkthemunk

Payment sent

address on paypall comments box

cheers Was


----------



## was

dunkthemunk said:


> Payment sent
> address on paypall comments box
> cheers Was


payment received , thank you, get your rivet gun ready for the weekend [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## malstt

Payment sent but forgot to put my forum name on so wiil pm you my email adddress, cheers , mal


----------



## Dan_TT

[email protected] ---> Should be £49 better off in your PayPal from Dan_TT

Cheers Was.

8)


----------



## was

malstt said:


> Payment sent but forgot to put my forum name on so wiil pm you my email adddress, cheers , mal


*thank you Mal,* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Dan_TT said:


> [email protected] ---> Should be £49 better off in your PayPal from Dan_TT
> Cheers Was.
> 8)


*cheers Dan * [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

your kits will be sent tomorrow


----------



## ELLIOTT

late night deposit to your account!

thanks, Elliott


----------



## bigsyd

payment just sent m8 8)


----------



## VSPURS

Payment sent!

:roll:


----------



## rabTT

Hi *was*

Payment sent for a silver surround/black bolt kit . . . 8)


----------



## kimavus

paypal done

ty

kim


----------



## Dan_TT

Arrived and sitting all lined up on my desk. Pictures don't do the CNC parts any justice, look excellent!

Very happy, cheers Was. Hopefully get chance to fit them at the weekend!

Whats the chances of getting a spare set of bolts?


----------



## malstt

Mine arrived this morning, and i can't wait to fit them (hopefull tomorrow). Just like to say thanks to was. The quality and value for money is excellent. 8)


----------



## wuesest

Had mine fitted by the man himself this evening, great quality, make such a difference.
People, there are a few sets left, dont miss out!!!
Thanks again Was, ps. I love your car. lol


----------



## ELLIOTT

Mine have not arrived yet


----------



## VSPURS

ELLIOTT said:


> Mine have not arrived yet


Nor mine, but sure they'll be here soon!

:?


----------



## swfblade

interested, sent PM.


----------



## was

wuesest said:


> Had mine fitted by the man himself this evening, great quality, make such a difference.
> People, there are a few sets left, dont miss out!!!
> Thanks again Was, ps. I love your car. lol


good to meet you yesterday p.s im glad you like the hybrid :wink:

*Guys, 2nd batch of kits was sent out yesterday morning, will be arriving today/tomorrow morning. Please post to confirm they have arrived*.


----------



## kimavus

mine havent arrived....


----------



## rabTT

Mine arrived today..! 8) Cheers *was* :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Mine came yesterday!

Still not fitted yet though!

Saturday I expect!

8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

I believe mine arrived the other day but i was not in ... So redelivered for saturday, pics to follow when fitted


----------



## jimbomiller

Hi Was

Paid by payal...
Please can I have a silver surround/black bolt kit?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## ELLIOTT

My kit arrived this morning,Well packaged and the quality of the kit is excellent.I fitted these in about 15 minutes,Very easy and the finished result looks excellent!
So a big thank you to WAS on an excellent quality group buy...

Ell 8)


----------



## dunkthemunk

Sorry Was forgot to post that mine arrived, but yea i recieved them the day after you said they were posted thanks mate, quality group buy they look great!

If you have a set you may consider splitting at all ill take a few more and see if i can sort something for the engine cover!!

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## mateus75

Payment sent by paypal :wink:

my address on paypal comments box 

Thanks
T Kang


----------



## ELLIOTT

Lovely Jubley :-*


----------



## kimavus

have mine been sent?

kim


----------



## was

nice one ELLIOTT 8)



kimavus said:


> have mine been sent?
> kim


Hi Kim, your kit was posted on Monday 20th, let me check with Royal Mail tomorrow and get back to you.

cheers
was


----------



## kimavus

ok
arrived friday
just been into office

many thanks

kim


----------



## Fashling

Hi Was - Mother informs me that they have arrived and they will bring out to me this weekend when they come to visit!

Thank you!


----------



## was

Fashling said:


> Hi Was - Mother informs me that they have arrived and they will bring out to me this weekend when they come to visit!
> 
> Thank you!


your welcome [smiley=thumbsup.gif] oh and stop tempting the Lambo drivers out there :lol:


----------



## jimbomiller

Hi Was

Mine arrived yesterday - will be fitting at the weekend!!

Thanks a lot!
Jim


----------



## dub_section

Was, You got a Stealth Kit left ?? Whats the paypal add ?

Thanks


----------



## was

dub_section said:


> Was, You got a Stealth Kit left ?? Whats the paypal add ?
> Thanks


Hi dub_section

I have some black kits left but they will come with Stainless Steel bolts.

cheers
was


----------



## TT_Tesh

How much are the remainings kits? Do they fit the 180?


----------



## was

Rudetesh99 said:


> How much are the remainings kits? Do they fit the 180?


The complete kit (including inlet manifold cover) is £56 including insured delivery.

I have black and silver kits available, all kits come with 'A2' grade stainless steel bolts

will fit the 180 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Neb

would you do that price shipped to Canada as well? Would be interested in a black set


----------



## was

Neb said:


> would you do that price shipped to Canada as well? Would be interested in a black set


let me check the postal costs and get back to you.


----------



## was

Neb said:


> would you do that price shipped to Canada as well? Would be interested in a black set


can send you a complete kit (inc inlet manifold cover) insured for £60


----------



## was

I still have a few of these kits available (Black & Silver) if anybody is interested.

*£55 inc insured delivery *for the full kit (12 machined washers, 12 stainless steel bolts, 6 threaded blocks, 2 spacers & 12 rivets)


----------



## les

Was as you know I have the kit already however I was wondering you are doing one for the 2 which attach the plastic engine cover? Cheers.

Les.


----------



## bigsyd

same here m8... how much for just 2 for the engine cover, i will figure out how to fit them


----------



## les

bigsyd said:


> same here m8... how much for just 2 for the engine cover, i will figure out how to fit them


Syd I recently had to replace the spring clip that fits into the bracket which secures the fixing bolt that goes through the cover and attaches it. The spring clip cost very little but a fastener similar to these would be a whole lot better and look better IMO. I am sure Was is aware of this and that he would have a market for these should be come up with a similar idea.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

these gonna becoming available again???


----------



## was

tony_rigby_uk said:


> these gonna becoming available again???


available right now ! I have 3 complete kits left.


----------



## Hark

Don't forget me matey. Hope you had a nice hol.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Do you have the silver collars with black bolts???


----------



## taTTy

Hi Was ... just sent you a PM


----------



## was

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Do you have the silver collars with black bolts???


sorry only silver kits left, you could always source your own black bolts :wink:


----------



## brm177

hello

are these still available? if so i will take a set... 

thanks james


----------



## was

brm177 said:


> hello
> 
> are these still available? if so i will take a set...
> 
> thanks james


Hi James

yes I am down to the last few kits, will send you a PM with the details

cheers
was


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

was said:


> brm177 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> are these still available? if so i will take a set...
> 
> thanks james
> 
> 
> 
> Hi James
> 
> yes I am down to the last few kits, will send you a PM with the details
> 
> cheers
> was
Click to expand...

can you send me a pm too  including how much they are now and how ya want paying


----------



## was

tony_rigby_uk said:


> can you send me a pm too  including how much they are now and how ya want paying


done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brm177

was said:


> brm177 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> are these still available? if so i will take a set...
> 
> thanks james
> 
> 
> 
> Hi James
> 
> yes I am down to the last few kits, will send you a PM with the details
> 
> cheers
> was
Click to expand...

hey bud not recieved pm yet ?

cash weiting to send over paypal bud...

thanks james


----------



## Mark Davies

I see from Bigsyd's post you've sorted something for the two bolts holding on the engine cover. I'll be after a pair of these when they're available, please.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

was said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me a pm too  including how much they are now and how ya want paying
> 
> 
> 
> done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Cash Sent Matey and Pm'd you back..

Cheers


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

thanks for the pm was, i'll look forward to fitting them


----------



## kougis

Is there any set left for me?


----------



## was

kougis said:


> Is there any set left for me?


yes ! please check your messages.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

mines all done except for the pop rivet section (the 6 bolts), which will be getting done tonight... had to remove the inlet bracket to get one of the screws out (luckily just the one stripped the head) then the fun began with undoing the engine cover ones, took the clips off the braket using the alan key to put the new threaded type nuts in (obviously to give the bolts something to screw to) and dropped it inbetween the inlet manifold, which meant i had to take the underbelly to get the bloody thing... anyway i managed it..

must say it's a well thought out kit, everything you need is there, and it is relativly easy to get the job done... love how easy you've made the engine cover ones, some mole grips to close it you and relase once in the square hole... really well thought out and works a treat.. Massivly impressed with this kit... obviously put alot of time and well and truly thought the process of fitting through to every detail... wish all things for the tt were this well thought out...

brilliant job was.. i'll get some pics of the finished job tonight.

tony


----------



## Diveratt

Do you have any black sets left or are you planning to get more made up?

Kevin


----------



## mikesimbo

Is it possible just to get the engine bay cover screws + washer things (the ones that hold on the battery/water cover) and the nice surrounds as I don't know where the other blocks and rivets go! Any I desperately need some replacement trim screws as mine were missing when I bought my TT!
Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

the rivet ones got on the very front pannel... the plastic pannel that follows to catch for the bonnet all the way round to the headlights, 2 peices that connect... 3 bolts on each... think was only has a very short amount of sets left... dunno if he's getting any more made up.. but i got mine now pheeew.... glad i didn't miss out... they look great


----------



## taTTy

Yeah, got mine fitted now .... well pleased  don't know why I didn't get them earlier ... that said I would have missed out on the latest addtion for the main engine cover


----------



## jimbomiller

I now have a set in the for sale section....

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=168876&sid=95e8cfe8b917f3bf756f1478eecbc5d2

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Skypeter

Hey guy. 
Still make ? Where I can buy same parts
Peter


----------



## SteviedTT

Skypeter said:


> Hey guy.
> Still make ? Where I can buy same parts
> Peter


A similar kit is available here mate
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=281683


----------

